# ACDelco's Restore and Ride Challenge - Can Alex's 2012 GMC Terrain Lead Him to Victory?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*ACDelco's Restore and Ride Challenge - Can Alex's 2012 GMC Terrain Lead Him to Victory?*









Alex brings his 2012 GMC terrain to an ACDelco service center to get a new Thermostat and Battery to compete in the first ever "ACDelco Restore and Ride Challenge". Will this lead him to victory? Keep watching to find out. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdaGlYXz4mM&feature=youtu.be


----------

